# changing HOSTS to HOST.TXT



## btnpd2 (Aug 15, 2003)

does changing the HOSTs file to HOSTS.TXT in WINDOWS hurt anything? This is the only way I am able to view some sites and images. I can't even see the banners on this site without changing it to a txt file.

TSMIA


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

btnpd2,

It won't hurt anything to rename the HOSTS file. It does have it's useful purpose though. See below for more info.

What is the Hosts file?


----------



## btnpd2 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for answering and the link. 
What I don't understand is, some of the sites I couldn't view aren't in the HOSTS file. Also microsoft.com was in the list, but it didn't start with 127. And there are other HOSTS files that are numbered (i.e. HOSTS 2003). Is this because the file can only hold a certain amount of info? Do you know why I can now see the sites and images since I renamed the file?

TSM!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

By renaming the hosts file ..... you effectively now have *NO* hosts file, and therefore no sites are being blocked

You do not need a hosts file, but if you have one you can make it work in your favour


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If Microsoft.com was in the hosts file, my guess is you have a Trojan that has changed it for devious purposes. I'd do some serious scanning to find out what you have been infected with.


----------



## btnpd2 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks both of you.
Can I remove sites from the file? They don't start with the 127 number though...
TIA


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The stock HOSTS file has one entry:

127.0.0.1 localhost

Any additional entries have been added. Some may be valid, depending on what software you have on the machine, but the HOSTS file is a favorite way of subverting TCP/IP accesses to a bogus site.

My advice is to comment out all the entries that look suspicious and try running and see if any problems develop. I'd also do a spyware scan.


----------



## btnpd2 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks johnwill  Will do.
I really appreciate your help!


----------

